# Flamethrower/pressure washer hack



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I know this isn't very traditional halloween-ish, but it is a cool effect. I plan on using some at a pro haunt some time in the future. I just need to figure out a scene to use them in, lol. I have some ideas, and i should be fine with the city, as I have discussed before. The fire marshal will be looking at the finished version soon, I hope. Fingers crossed.






Very easy to do, and safe with the LP. I am using 1750 PSI burst 350 PSI working pressure hose, and the poly airline to the pilot is fine because it is not in a pressurized portion of the lines.

Fun with fire


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, you're ready for the zombie apocalypse now:jol:

Glad to see you're keeping safety in mind and working with the fire marshal so all will be kosher.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy fireballs, WOW!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

OMG Hippofeet!
You better be careful not to catch your beard on fire!

Okay, seriously, I'm moving closer to you because you create some cool sh!t.
I just talked to my wife and she said I can come over and play.

I could ignite my neighbors fire pit from my yard.
Or, instead of raking leaves just burn them before they fall off the tree. Brilliant!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Hahaha!

I want to see what happens with a non OPD valve 100 pound tank. The limiting factor is the flow rate of the valve on the tank, but I can't change the small tank valves, and while I COULD remove the valve, and dissect it to eliminate the OPD, that could damage the refillers equipment, and get me in trouble with the law. 

I need a tank I can refill, and a 3/4 or 1 inch dump valve right off the tank, with the tank pre-heated to bump up the pressure to about 200 PSI. (about 120 degrees, by my non-scientific and entirely made up calculations)

Then I will be happy. Or in small, charred pieces.

My GF worries about my beard. I figure, it grows fast, lol.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Take my money!

Or post some pics of how to make one... LOL

RandalB


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

As a former firefighter, I had some serious concerns when I read the title but glad to see it wasn't what I was thinking of. 
It looks great.

Found this on tank pressure- 


> _"What is the pressure inside my portable tank?" _ According to the publication NFPA58, a tank with 20 pounds of gas at 70°F would have a pressure of 145 psi, *at 90°F would have 180 psi, at 105°F would have 235 psi,* and at 130°F would have 315 psi. If the tank is filled with only 17 pounds of fuel then the internal pressures would be somewhat lower than those just listed.


http://gashosesandregulators.com/propaneregulatorfacts.html


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmm. I would still be ok with the lines I am using, but 315 psi would make me a tad nervous.

Randal, I will do a vid of all the individual pieces. The pressure wand wont matter ( I would still avoid one that costs 15 bucks, I mean, that cheapness might come from the valve, and we want a good valve, with some metal to it) because the valve styles are almost all the same, except for a dump wand. A dump wand is always on, and has a higher pressure trigger function.

Maybe tomorrow, check back.

tjc67: I hear you! I don't want to play with any liquids. I refuse (and no one is asking me) to gel any fuels, or pressurize any non-rated tanks, or convert anything to do something it's not intended for. I don't count the valve in the pressure washer as a conversion, it is rated at 2500 psi, higher than my 1750 burst on the hoses, and I don't do anything to it. I was never a firefighter, well I had some training in the Navy, the usual stuff, and I was a volunteer firefighter for a while, but I still try to play as safe I can. All the pieces are for LP, and over rated for what I am doing.

I could certainly make something really dumb, lol. I know enough. Luckily, I know better. The local Fire Marshall see's all my stuff. Nothing has freaked him out yet.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

The problem with preheating the tank is how fast it cools down. You might have to do some tests this time of year to give you an idea how fast it sheds heat. 
First off I will not claim to be an expert on LPG or pneumatics so forgive me if I say anything stupid. 
Is it possible to somehow integrate a compressed air cylinder to give you the higher pressure you desire? It might be easier then trying to find gear to adapt an existing LPG tank while keeping it refillable.
A former co-worker made a fusee launcher that worked off the air tanks from his engine. (It was highly amusing)


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Could I set up an aux air tank? Sure, but I have tried that on a small scale, and it was a bit wonky. Like it would do weird things to the gas and burn unevenly. I think it's a good idea, but would take some messing with. I do have a couple air tanks hanging around...lol. I have some plans for that, but they are down the road a ways. I want a 100 gallon LP tank, it comes with a refillable non-OPD valve, and a 60 gallon air tank that will hit 125 PSI. Which would be only ok, except if I use a couple 2 inch dump valves. Then I should get a huge, high volume discharge of LP/Air mix at a low-ish PSI for a massive concussion fireball. It works well small scale.

For now, I was just thinking of ways to keep the tank pressure safely and reliably steady at a decent (over 140 but under 200) PSI for the mounted Hotshots, and the hand helds. I have had a customer state that he could only use half a tank, and we are thinking the problem is temperature and tank pressure. So maybe a pipe wrap heater? Something like that, but safety first! 

And no idea is stupid, unless it's intentionally so. And even then, sometimes those are great ideas, lol.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200396876_200396876
This is what I came across for LPG tank warmers - it basically an industrial electric blanket so it might give you some ideas for heating the tank. Or since it's not like you will be hauling around a 100 gal tank, you can always devise a heated space to place it in. IE a cabinet or room with one of those oil-filled radiant heaters so no chance of ignition.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's really cool, but maybe you play with it outside.


----------

